# Hello all! Amateur here, looking to rekindle modeling.



## Landon_Collins (Feb 10, 2011)

So, as a young kit in 1990's, my grandfather and I had a small HO scale setup in the basement at my grandparents house. Being as that I grew up with him basically, from farming to cars to cards and dominos to trains, I have a huge yearning to start something again. Our setup wasnt large, and basically consisted of one Santa-fee double headed diesels with a consist train, and a duo of steam locos that were proprietary track size.

So, anyways, I digress to my real point.

Whatever I do will be a while yet, as I have a rather large move coming up, but I see no reason I cant look into something and start getting some information. I want to do something in the HO-HOn3 scale, or perhaps a dedicated 009 scale, its hard to say just yet. I like tank and well engines, and would prefer to steer clear of tender engines at all possible, or modify a couple to bunkers, which I would actually like since I want the layout to have some background to it. I was thinking something along perhaps the idea of a 1940-1980 Welsh mountain engine layout or perhaps something akin to a logging and coal mine layout with a scenic route for visitors. 

Will I need to make lots of my own locos? My searches so far have found very little in the way of small locos, tank engines, well engines or anything. I want to keep Diesel to a minimum.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome,

Use the Search tool to look at some of the short-sized locos and cars (including coal hoppers) that member Choo Choo (Greg) has collected and built. Great inspiration, and I'm sure he'll chime in with thoughts / tips / help.

TJ


----------



## Landon_Collins (Feb 10, 2011)

I think Ive decided Im going with HOn3 for the main layout, small engines to keep with the period look, mostly well tanks with bunkers. DCC seems to be possible with them, which is what I want to do with them. Keeping them smooth at slow speeds and decently quiet is the thing Im looking for, since Im not looking to code them for sound or smoke.


----------

